# Want to draw my Double-tail Male?



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is Atticus. Can you draw him for me?


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't draw bettas often but I tried!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here ya go


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wow! Those are beautiful!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------

